# Apple tv 4k ou décodeur orange



## EboO (30 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le décodeur tv 4 orange par le passé et j'ai migré sur le dernier décodeur canal. Belle erreur...
J'hésite entre le décodeur tv 4 ou l'apple tv 4k. Avez-vous des avis sur l'utilisation des deux, notamment la stabilité du flux et la réactivité de l'interface ?
J'ai lu que la nouvelle interface canal était en cours de déploiement sur le décodeur orange. 
Avec le décodeur d'orange je sais où je mets les pieds, mais j'ai l'impression que l'apple tv est plus réactive. 

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## thefutureismylife (4 Juillet 2018)

J'utilise l'Apple TV tous les jours c'est un produit fiable mais ... payant ! Ton décodeur Orange lui sera compris dans ton forfait non ? 
Après je connais mal les décodeurs actuels. L'idée d'avoir un app store me rassure un peu sur le coté ouvert du "boitier" d'Apple. Oui j'ai dis ouvert ^^ 
Mais je pense qu'il y aura plus d'utilisation possible via l'Apple TV qu'Orange. (Quoi que je en sais meme pas si l'app TV d'orange existe ...).

C'est pour utiliser quel service ?


----------



## EboO (4 Juillet 2018)

Canal essentiellement, amazon prime et du streaming via les services Apple. 

Je l'ai reçu hier, c'est vraiment bien. Canal la propose à la place de leur décodeur qui est catastrophique. 
Je vais voir sur quelques mois, et puis je guetterai le refurb


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Juillet 2018)

Ah donc plus question d'un décodeur Orange ? Bon choix si c'est intégré  
Ce petit boitier a un potentiel énorme, mal exploité !


----------



## EboO (6 Juillet 2018)

Le temps d'avoir des retours j'ai pu avoir l'apple tv en effet, trop de problèmes auparavant du coup je n'ai pas voulu attendre. 
Je l'utilise depuis mardi, globalement rien à signaler c'est réactif, je n'ai pas constaté de problème (ça viendra peut-être...). La télécommande est un peu déroutante au début mais c'est tout.


----------



## BenCece59 (9 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous, de mon côté j'ai fait l'expérience orange ou apple tv 4k. 

Il y a un avantage d'utiliser la box orange c'est qu'il y a un flux réservé pour la tv donc si vous pompez tout le débit adsl pour une autre raison que la tv il restera toujours un débit réservé pour la tv par contre avec l'apple tv si vous pompez tout quand vous mettez molotov ou canal l'image sera affreuse car aucun débit réservé. 

Je n'ai pas canal mais j'ai utilisé molotov je trouve que molotov commence a prendre l'eau par exemple plus possible de bookmaker tf1 m6 .... les chaînes comment à embêter le monde et avec salto qui arrive ça va être pire donc je pense que molotov commence a mourir. Dommage car c'est une magnifique voiture application.

Malgré que l'apple tv est parfaite interface .... je pencherai plus pour la box orange car c'est intégré au prix de l'abonnement alors que pour canal et molotov il faut payer en plus et je trouve orange déjà assez cher comme ça pour en rajouter à côté ( je ne parle pas de molotov gratuit pas hd .... ) et il y a un debit de réservé avev orange. Personnellement du coup j'utilise orange pour la tv et l'apple tv pour infuse, netflix, mes photo musique ....


----------



## EboO (9 Juillet 2018)

Merci. 

Je continue à découvrir l'apple tv, je vais voir.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour tout l'monde,

D'accord avec BenCece59. 

La première chose à voir, c'est le débit de la liaison en download.

-Si on est au raz des pâquerettes, du genre 5Mbps, et qu'il y a du monde à la maison, on a intérêt à privilégier la box FAI, car c'est le l'IPTV. Le FAI fait de la qualité de service sur la liaison d'accès pour satisfaire (et c'est normal) les contenus qu'il diffuse.

-Si on est fibré à 200Mbps, et qu'on à une utilisation normale d'internet, le choix  d'un boîtier multimédia (Nvidia Shield, Appel TV) est à mon avis le meilleur choix (plus ouvert).
C'est de l'OTT. Pas de qualité de service sur la liaison d'accès. C'est pour ça qu'il faut du débit.
Il faut également que les diffuseurs de contenus (Netflix, Amazon, Molotov, MyCanal, etc…) disposent d'un réseau de diffusion (CDN) au plus près de l'abonné (du genre proxy cache). C'est le cas de Netfix et Canal, par exemple, avec Akamaï et Level 3.
Le protocole de diffusion est aussi à prendre en compte.La norme qui s'impose en OTT étant le Mpeg-DASH  (le streaming s'adapte en cours de diffusion aux variations de la bande passante via des blocs correspondant à différents encodages) 

- Après, il y a le prix, bien sûr…


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2018)

Avec du 16 mégas hier j'avais la tv sans souci, update de 2 iPhone, un ipad et un imac. 
Ca me va parfaitement. La fibre c'est pas pour maintenant par chez moi.


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Je me permet de poser une question j envisage l achat de l Apple TV 4K avec un débit de 50 mbps en download je n aurait aucun souci de saccade ou autre ? Car là box orange c est pas le top sans connexion hdmi cec c est comment dire ancien ....


----------



## BenCece59 (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Je me permet de poser une question j envisage l achat de l Apple TV 4K avec un débit de 50 mbps en download je n aurait aucun souci de saccade ou autre ? Car là box orange c est pas le top sans connexion hdmi cec c est comment dire ancien ....



50mbps ?! Non ne t'inquiète pas si ta ligne est stable tout fonctionnera à la perfection


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Oui ma ligne est stable. Merci pour l info


----------

